# Census time all Freedom Soldiers



## kevin from ohio (Jul 8, 2007)

There's always the option of not being counted. You could always leave. We would be alot better off without all the racist anyway.


----------



## illinoislandog (Jan 20, 2010)

Give it a break Wolfy ! :wink:


----------



## WVDave (Jun 30, 2007)

illinoislandog said:


> Give it a break Wolfy ! :wink:


Easy now...why Wolfy is over on the Bowhunting forum right now telling everyone about the nice buck he tagged last year...April Fools! Oh, that was yesterday? Disregard.

And Wolfkiller, two words for you "congressional redistricting". Gotta know where every race (and traditional voting base) are centered. Much easier to win elections if you stack the odds in your favor. But that's just another vast right wing conspiracy right? And before you spout off, yes, both sides will use it to their benefit.

Google "IMPAC 2000" then tell me why you think we need to put race on the census form.


----------



## MACHXKING (Jul 27, 2006)

wolfkiller said:


> hey Soldiers it's time to get them census forms in....yea we know it's all a part of a Goverment plot right!!!!! Obama wants to find out how many white folk still be in dis country


After answering all the questions about race on the census form I would think that there is some motive for it. So keep spewwwwing your VENOM on here, I need your kind of humor during the day. I think you are really Nancy P, or Harry R arn't you?


----------



## titanium man (Mar 5, 2005)

My census form was filled out and sent, the same day I received it. I don't mind at all, it's in the Constitution-Article I, Section 2.:teeth:

Ironic though, I read nothing about Government Mandated and Controlled Healthcare ANYWHERE in the Constitution. :angry:


----------



## badomen (Jan 7, 2010)

titanium man said:


> My census form was filled out and sent, the same day I received it. I don't mind at all, it's in the Constitution-Article I, Section 2.:teeth:
> 
> Ironic though, I read nothing about Government Mandated and Controlled Healthcare ANYWHERE in the Constitution. :angry:


Same here but I only filled out how many people were in my house. That's all is mandated in the constitution. And if I had filled out race I would have just written in American. And what business is it of theirs who owns my house?


----------



## fxdwgkd (Oct 6, 2009)

badomen said:


> Same here but I only filled out how many people were in my house. That's all is mandated in the constitution. And if I had filled out race I would have just written in American. And what business is it of theirs who owns my house?


Isn't that the truth!!!! I do not understand that at all. How about question 2, are there any other people living in you house that you did not count in questin 1. What is that all about?


----------



## fap1800 (Aug 9, 2004)

badomen said:


> Same here but I only filled out how many people were in my house. That's all is mandated in the constitution. And if I had filled out race I would have just written in American. And what business is it of theirs who owns my house?


unfortunately our elected officials don't care about the constitution...

http://biggovernment.com/publius/2010/04/01/rep-phil-hare-d-il-i-dont-worry-about-the-constitution/


----------



## greenboy (Sep 21, 2005)

this thread should be locked down wolfkiller is insulting,trolling his tone in opening this thread is wrong insulting to people of any race i do not find it funny, to bad the mods cannot see this, is not funny its demeaning to people


----------



## wolfkiller (Mar 23, 2010)

greenboy said:


> this thread should be locked down wolfkiller is insulting,trolling his tone in opening this thread is wrong insulting to people of any race i do not find it funny, to bad the mods cannot see this, is not funny its demeaning to people


what PEOPLE????? AMERICA land of the FREE!!!!!God Bless it every chance you get sir!!!


----------

